# What is the Whitewater Capital of the U.S.?



## 1offshore28 (Sep 28, 2012)

If the North Shore of Hawaii is the Surfing Capital of the Pacific then what is the "North Shore" for Rafting?
can't be the put in at the Grand.... must have the Vibe and culture....

Salida co?


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Banks, Idaho


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

1. Hood River, OR
1a. Asheville, NC


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Best Town*

Hood River for kayakers.
Creeks, falls, year-round whitewater Class II to V+. Ocean surf 2.5 hours away.

Boise for rafters. 
MFS, Main, Owyhee, Bruneau, Jarbidge. Not too far from the Lochsa, Dinosaur, Deso. Day's drive to the Hood River area.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

The front range of Colorado.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Easily BV/Salida due to a little gem called the Milk run!


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

Ditto B V


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Hood River, OR


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

There is no national capitol, just regional ones. Also, we have creeking, playboating, river running, multi days etc. and they're all good. I just ELFed the Numbers in peak color. There are equally awesome places to paddle but I've never seen a better place. Headed out for 9 days on the San Juan in the morning, another awesome place.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

swiftwater15 said:


> Hood River for kayakers.
> Creeks, falls, year-round whitewater Class II to V+. Ocean surf 2.5 hours away.
> 
> Boise for rafters.
> MFS, Main, Owyhee, Bruneau, Jarbidge. Not too far from the Lochsa, Dinosaur, Deso. Day's drive to the Hood River area.


X2
And the Payettes


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Guadalupe River Texas...a few tubers though 
..Google search images.....


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

This article on the 13 best paddling towns in the US was in Paddler mag a while back:
http://shoelessjournalism.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/paddler_feature_13towns.pdf


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

didn't realize this was about raftin - my answers are more kayak based. I think somewhere around the new and gauley rivers in WV might be the rafting capital of the us.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Casper Wyoming is the Mecca


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

pretty sure I read somewhere that asheville has more class V runs within 2 hours drive than anywhere else in the country. Plus Beer City USA 3 years in a row


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

You did ask for "rafting capital"....and it kinda depends on what you like to run....but....

I'm a Colorado native and grew up on the rivers...30+ years....spent some time in the south as well.

Idaho takes the cake for rafting!!! There is somewhere near 3300 miles of navigable river...the next closest state (California, I believe) is around 2200.

Take Boise and draw a 6 hour radius...that takes us from Jackson to Hood River. Kayaking is a whole different thread....Hood and Ashville make a strong case.

Other than that....Idaho really sucks....its not worth it....nothing to see here.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Nevada City probably has the most class V within a 2 hour drive.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

Banks/Boise gets my vote. But I'm local. And not a kayaker.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

For the kayakers, Hood River is hard to beat. There are easily two dozen top notch Class IV-V runs within a two hour drive. If you need access to a large airport for work, living on the east side of Portland doesn't add much to your river travel times.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

Bismark, North Dakota


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

That's not funny, I lived in North Dakota for a while. Seriously though, there are a couple of good play spots in Grand Forks and Fargo on the "dirty sanchez" (red river).


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

For rafting I may agree with you guys about Boise but I gotta say the Morgantown, WV (Ohiopyle, PA and Friendsville, MD are all the same) area is pretty amazing for kayaking. Its just West Virginia and so all non-locals just blow it off and forget about it. 

The Cheat Canyon, and the Upper and Lower Yough run all year long (365 days a year on the lower yough which has an 18' waterfall). Valley Falls is the perfect place to learn how to run waterfalls (8' and 10' with low consequences). The Cheat has 50+ tributaries in that 4/5 range. Top Yough, Stony Creek, Tygart and Lower Big Sandy all run 50+ days a year. And, 4 hours gets you to the New and Gauley rivers in southern WV. 

I've never been to the PNW but the WV, PA, MD border is a pretty amazing place for kayaking.


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

1offshore28 said:


> If the North Shore of Hawaii is the Surfing Capital of the Pacific then what is the "North Shore" for Rafting?
> can't be the put in at the Grand.... must have the Vibe and culture....
> 
> Salida co?


 

Yes Colorado, not Idaho, especially for vibes and culture.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Okay, on the topic of Colorado, since no one has said it, DURANGO. Tons of history and rippers. And it actually has true wilderness paddling and a variety of class IV and V runs with different flow seasons, something the Ark Valley (which I love) lacks. 

I love Boise and see the appeal. But I think Hood River has more culture.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

caspermike said:


> Casper Wyoming is the Mecca


x2. When is Casper not a mecca for anything?

I agree with Cutch. San Juans + adventure sports = getting amongst it


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

billfish said:


> Yes Colorado, not Idaho, especially for vibes and culture.


 
Yes there may be a couple capitals but there is only one *heaven* and thats *Colorado*. Idaho sucks and is really only good in the short spring season. Go to the front range where you'll feel more at home among the good vibes and excellent culture and sweet whitewater!


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I can see what you guys are saying. I drove through McCall on my way back from the Salmon. What a shithole.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Also, I can't believe nobody has mentioned the "vibe and culture" present within the Crucible on the San Joaquin, Tehipitie Valley on the Kings, and the Royal Gorge on the N. Fork American. The western range of the High Sierras represents the North Shore of kayaking in the US. Only the Front Range of the Rockies in Colorado is comparable. 
And Durango sucks.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Idaho, especially Boise, Banks, and McCall are shit holes! If you really want the goods, might I suggest Boulder, Colorado. Affordable accommodations, friendly dog leash laws, a large collection of right wingers disguised a friendly hippies. It's great! Why would anyone want to leave??!!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Idaho is loaded with fat ugly girls. Just saying. sorry - but true!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Idaho is loaded with fat ugly girls. Just saying. sorry - but true!


AND...forget about getting lucky while you're visiting (at least from what I've heard...I'm married)...not only are they ugly as sin, but Idaho is chalked full of nothing but ultra-conservative Mormon girls...

Fat is an understatement...the only "in shape" people around here are kayakers. We don't have the crazy diversity of outdoorsy people (culture and vibe) of places like Boulder and Ft. Collins...or anywhere on the front range for that matter.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Shitouta said:


> Also, I can't believe nobody has mentioned the "vibe and culture" present within the Crucible on the San Joaquin, Tehipitie Valley on the Kings, and the Royal Gorge on the N. Fork American. The western range of the High Sierras represents the North Shore of kayaking in the US. Only the Front Range of the Rockies in Colorado is comparable.
> And Durango sucks.


Durango might be okay if all the paddlers in that town weren't such weak-ass backstroking pussies. That place has really gone downhill since Wayne Chorter moved to the Sierras.

Speaking of Wayne Chorter and Sierra culture: Mr. Chorter has apparently been doing performances of "the helicopter" in the Tehipitie Valley. Hows that for culture?


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Idaho is lame, do yourself a favor & stay in Colorado. They have so much more to offer. 

BrianP, I grew up in Fargo, where are these playwaves you are talking about on the Red? I'll have to check them out some year when I go back in the summer months and not christmas.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

pilom said:


> For rafting I may agree with you guys about Boise but I gotta say the Morgantown, WV (Ohiopyle, PA and Friendsville, MD are all the same) area is pretty amazing for kayaking. Its just West Virginia and so all non-locals just blow it off and forget about it.
> 
> The Cheat Canyon, and the Upper and Lower Yough run all year long (365 days a year on the lower yough which has an 18' waterfall). Valley Falls is the perfect place to learn how to run waterfalls (8' and 10' with low consequences). The Cheat has 50+ tributaries in that 4/5 range. Top Yough, Stony Creek, Tygart and Lower Big Sandy all run 50+ days a year. And, 4 hours gets you to the New and Gauley rivers in southern WV.
> 
> I've never been to the PNW but the WV, PA, MD border is a pretty amazing place for kayaking.



I'm obviously a little biased but I agree. I've heard somewhere that wv is the most river-dense state in the us but can't find any citation right now (would depend on how it's defined I figure)

But Living in charleston I have some 300 plus runs mapped...and i think more (I'll check my maps tomorrow) that range from steep creeking like bulls run of the Cheat to big whitewater like the Gauley or New all within a 3 hour drive....most are closer than 2 hours. This is not including all of the flat water floats either.

It's Purty sweet

...but much of it too small for _rafts_ specifically now that I think about it though


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Aroberts,
Right downtown in Fargo at the old dam site. In grand forks its just north if downtown off hwy 2. The one in GF is river wide and a bit intimidating but doable. Check out the pics on AW if they're still there.


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, and for good measure since I went to UND, the Bison suck!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

the buzz sucks 131% more without wayne chorter


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

2kanzam said:


> I'm obviously a little biased but I agree. I've heard somewhere that wv is the most river-dense state in the us but can't find any citation right now (would depend on how it's defined I figure)
> 
> But Living in charleston I have some 300 plus runs mapped...and i think more (I'll check my maps tomorrow) that range from steep creeking like bulls run of the Cheat to big whitewater like the Gauley or New all within a 3 hour drive....most are closer than 2 hours. This is not including all of the flat water floats either.
> 
> ...


That's nice and all.....but it ain't the west :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

For people who have experience the sierras and colorado does the warmer climate of the sierra give it bonus points? Jus wondering. I am debating which one to move to after college and I just feel like colorado would be so damn cold lol I am a skier but still


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Cali would be a ten times better choice than Colorado and I've never been there for kayaking besides San Diego


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

The only thing im worried about is that pretty much all of the sierras is small towns. So getting a good engineering job around there would be hard. Colorado has more cities by the mountains like boulder, ft collins, denver kinda


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, you have to make it happen for engineering jobs in off the beaten path places. But it's possible, i've been in missoula for 20 years. Cold call cold call cold call. Jobs are not advertised always in smaller communities, seek them out.


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

I say anywhere but Idaho. The rivers here are just lousy. Definitely not worth a trip from anywhere. Just a bunch of tight-ass mormons with ugly daughters running Aire Jags. I would certainly go Colorado and STAY THERE or go back to California. Or hell, go to Missoula; I know a gal there that would be glad to house a dozen or so dirtbag kayakers.


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Idaho is loaded with fat ugly girls. Just saying. sorry - but true!


 
Those women are all related to someone in Utah, sorry but true.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

BarryDingle said:


> That's nice and all.....but it ain't the west :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Never said it had to be in the west 

Admittedly y'all have some purty awesome stuff especially when considering the multiday and wilderness runs we don't have. I've also never boated in the Pac NW.

I had to check my maps...In WV I have 302 Novice, Intermediate and expert whitewater runs of varying lengths (.25 miles-110 miles) and at least 87 ( 933.99 miles worth) of those are raftable in my 14 foot hyside. I also have 99 slow water floats mapped (1015 miles). 

May not be the best, but it's hard to get bored with our year-round boating!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone who has mentioned Boise/Idaho has obviously never boated outside of the area. 

It's too isolated, the water is murky and filled with pesticides, cow piss and white trash, and is rarely at a raging flow. I guess it's okay if you like to SUP or tube. 

The skiing and mountain biking suck here, too. 

No culture, no vibe, no community... just a bunch of Mormons, Republicans and football fans. 

I warn you all to stay away.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

BrianP said:


> Oh, and for good measure since I went to UND, the Bison suck!


The Bison sure haven't sucked the last couple years although a dozen of their players just pleaded guilty to voting fraud. I don't know the whole story but I believe they were forging people’s names on a petition to get legalizing weed on the ballot. 

Ohh and the Boise Whitewater park sucks so don't go there. If you like any outdoor sports Idaho is not for you.


----------



## biggb (Aug 1, 2011)

*sorry*

the passive aggressive attempts to inject Boise into the discussion have nearly succeeded ... please stop before it is too late.


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

Appreciate the attempt to sell boaters into the part-time / 1/2 season boating in the mountain states. ( ID/CO ). Keeps the traffic down for the full timers out west !! Keep up the good work !!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

On the contrary...i agree that the whitewater capitals for both rafting and kayaking are west coast (n.cali and pnw) and the south.

Sure we have lots of boatable miles around here...but you're right...it only flows a couple months a year.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

If you're tying in history and culture, Salida has the oldest whitewater fest in the U.S. (the world?). Fibark has be going since the forties...


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Ekalaka montana!


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ekalaka plus 2. Powder River. A mile wide and an inch deep. Too thin to plow, too thick to drink. Culture is overrated. Frack microbrews, give me rocky mountain oysters.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I love how all the Idaho residents are telling everyone facetiously that the state is full of fat girls and the boating sucks. I also wonder how many of them were born in that state. I love the "shut the door after" me attitude.

In Colorado, I have to say the Poudre offers boating for every type of boater.


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

Alot of Idaho boaters are natives. Just like Colorado. 
Pfffhh.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Ben Bade said:


> Alot of Idaho boaters are natives. Just like Colorado.
> Pfffhh.


Of that I am sure, and they probably rip. Still wondering about the posters who say Idaho (Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, etc) is full and move along. I'd like to know about the posters here who essentially said that. Are they native to the state they now love and want to exclude others from.


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't understand what you are wondering about. I was one that posted about staying in California. It's joke, tongue in cheek to be sure... Lighten up. 
A 'whitewater capitol' is an individual thing. Different for the creek crazy kayaker, different for the hardcore big water catboater and different still for the family raft trip guy.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Banks, Idaho


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Joking of course...haha...all in fun.

I'm a colorado native actually...and i remember a colorado that was much much different than it is today. I remember rafting the ark when there were about 6 legit rafting companies.

Idaho is what colorado was...with more water. It will happen here too...its inevitable...and then i'll move to montana.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

ZGjethro said:


> Are they native to the state they now love and want to exclude others from.


 
Born and raised in Lewiston Idaho. And yes I have been around and boated a river or two but I don't want to exclude others. I just don't want out-of-staters to come and enjoy what we have and then turn our state into colorado. I see that all the time. ppl come form other places because they didn't like where they where and once they get here they start changing things to califorina standards. We have a small populatin base and out-of-staters dictate alot of policy in Idaho. So, come and visit but leave things the way they are. ya know what I mean.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the defensive posturing. 

Born and raised in Southern Idaho. I also realize my faux-xenophobia and tongue-in-cheek criticisms of Idaho mean squat, especially to 17 people on a boating forum. Believe it or not, people will come and go regardless of what I (or others on here) say. 

Fact of the matter is... for as great as Idaho is (and it is great), there are a number of things which keep people from moving here. Top of that list: jobs. 

Yes, I do have a native-protectionism thing going on because, as others have said, we don't want it ruined. This doesn't mean anyone here will ruin things at all... but it's a numbers thing. It has happened everywhere else, and will eventually happen here. We saw it start in Boise from 2002-2008. Thank god for the recession. Hopefully it sticks for awhile. 

Heck, Oregon tried the "come visit but don't stay here" attempt in the 80's. Didn't work. 

As far as comparing "whitewater capitals" - it is all different to different folks. Who is to say one place is better than another? I know that here we have two (soon to be three) year round whitewater parks, absolutely epic spring runs within 3 hours of Boise, plenty of year round boating on the Snake and Payettes, at least 4 world class bucket list whitewater permit runs, and more relatively unknown/unrun rivers than any other state this side of Alaska. And tremendous skiing, mountain biking, hiking, camping, and fat chicks galore. 

The secret is obviously out but then again... good luck finding a job and making a living here.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

ZGjethro said:


> I love how all the Idaho residents are telling everyone facetiously that the state is full of fat girls and the boating sucks. I also wonder how many of them were born in that state. I love the "shut the door after" me attitude.
> 
> In Colorado, I have to say the Poudre offers boating for every type of boater.


From my previous post in this thread it’s obvious that I am not an Idaho native. I've been here for the 1/3 of my life that I had the choice. Idahoboater said it well. I moved to Idaho because it’s perfect for me and my life style as it is. I'll admit I'm a greedy person and I like to enjoy the outdoors with minimal people. If I wanted to deal with crowds I would have moved to southern California. 

It could be worse, we all could be living in Kansas or North Dakota where they are having a blizzard right now.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Just be a raft guide in banks your set!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Idaho hart land native and I am serious, we have a ton of fat chicks. So, come get on it and take them back to your castle!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Arkansas River Wichita


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

What about Whistler or Squamish? Endless water up there in BC and you can paddle year round A. You can get your huck on and run some big big water. 

Asheville is a pretty sweet place to live for rafting and kayaking but the majority of chicks there don't shave their legs or pits which is a huge downer and just can't be considered "the north shore" of whitewater for that reason alone. No offense to the bros out there who are into that but most of us don't want to bang chicks that look like Tom Janney. 

The front range can be epic on a good snow/rain year like 2011, however, we then have June 2012 when it hits 100 everyday for a month and clear creek peaks at 350 and people think its high.... not a good sign that it would be considered the north shore of whitewater. That was truly the nail in the coffin for me. Bailey was fun but the whole state was pretty much shut down except for a month in Durango. The front range is not a good place for rafting... there are no pools or eddies or water really. 

BV is a joke although CKS is the shit!

Cali has the best runs but it is at least a 4 hour drive to get anywhere and for those runs you typically commit to at least 2 days. Cali is a lot of work.

Hood River has to be your best option for year round whitewater and a good scene. This place is definitely the "North Shore" of whitewater. You know it when you go to the local pizza shop and run into some of the most core boaters on the planet. Guys you have never heard of but are running the classics at huge water and pulling off some amazing cutting edge maneuvers. They live there for a reason. The first guy ever to retire from kayaking, Tao, he lived right there....what a tool


Good to see the buzzards getting at it in October. We need more shit talking and less seriousness on here. Always missing chunderboy! 


Waiting on the rains up here in the PacNW.... it has not rained in months but the Pacific has all you can handle in a kayak. 


Yeti.... WayneChorter would be pissed if he knew you mentioned him in a post. Always a gaper but know your place on here!


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Blue State Democrats! Will you send some democrats our way in Idaho??!! We could really use some reinforcements because we're buried by fat chicks and Republicans, not to mention fat-chick Republicans. HELP!! Colorado, don't bother sending any democrats because we need you to vote there. Just had to get political.....


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

*Fargo!!*










Here you go Aroberts!

oops, I can't work this thing...it was a pic of one of the surf waves in fargo.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

idahofloater said:


> Born and raised in Lewiston Idaho. And yes I have been around and boated a river or two but I don't want to exclude others. I just don't want out-of-staters to come and enjoy what we have and then turn our state into colorado. I see that all the time. ppl come form other places because they didn't like where they where and once they get here they start changing things to califorina standards. We have a small populatin base and out-of-staters dictate alot of policy in Idaho. So, come and visit but leave things the way they are. ya know what I mean.


I absolutely know what you mean. It happens all over. People visit an area, decide they like it, and move there. Then they decide they miss something that they had and turn the new place into some version of what they left. I have a couple of properties in Idaho also. Oh, and by the way, Colorado isn't so bad either


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Outlaw said:


> Hey Blue State Democrats! Will you send some democrats our way in Idaho??!! We could really use some reinforcements because we're buried by fat chicks and Republicans, not to mention fat-chick Republicans. HELP!! Colorado, don't bother sending any democrats because we need you to vote there. Just had to get political.....


Don't worry. Proudly a third of our state are independents and realize that the problem with our country is the republicans and democrats (and alot of our republican and democrats are realizing that nobody is out their to represent them...they just represent the party bosses).


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Outlaw said:


> Hey Blue State Democrats! Will you send some democrats our way in Idaho??!! We could really use some reinforcements because we're buried by fat chicks and Republicans, not to mention fat-chick Republicans. HELP!! Colorado, don't bother sending any democrats because we need you to vote there. Just had to get political.....


You can either have red state and a relatively empty state, as Idaho is now, or have a blue and more populated state. Colorado used to be a solidly red state, but as growth happened, the inevitable shift to the political left happened. Colorado's shift to the blue went hand in hand with the increase in population and the woes that accompanied it. You won't like a blue Idaho as much as you do today's Idaho


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

I will make one point in the midst of all this breathless sandbagging of Boise. It's a tough place to make a non-dirtbag living if you don't move there with a job. The economy reflects the town's isolation, which is too bad because it is an awesome place to live. Definitely don't move there for the career opportunities.

From my perspective, Idaho politics is a joke but easy enough to ignore. And boy are the taxes low!

As has been said before, paddling around Boise is top notch--especially if you favor big water and playboating over creeks and waterfalls. Not for nothing, but there isn't a decent play spot around Hood River despite all that water. The Little White and Truss are great, but sometimes you just need an alternative. Meanwhile there are several playspots _in_ Boise when the water is up, and the park surfs at all levels. Kelly's Whitewater park is close, so are the Payette playspots, and the Salmon isn't far either. Oregon and Washington combined wish they had options like that--instead they're stuck in some dank wood-choked canyon wearing a moldy drysuit in the middle of July. 

That said, you probably wouldn't like it. There's the fat Mormon girls, overzealous river rangers, an overabundance of lifted trucks, terrible craft beer (this is somewhat true), and just a general lack of that cozy Front Range ambiance. Plus the whole state is on fire at the moment, which means all the rivers will be full of wood for the next decade. Hell, you can't even buy the guide book anymore. Shit's beat. Move to Jersey.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

What's up with all this Manifest destiny, bitching and wining? I'm sure Idaho is sweet, but y'all don't own it. It is only your's until all the front rangers, who are also transplants, move there start a tech industry, raise the taxes and real estate values and force all you cry babies to move to Mexico. Don't Jersey Idaho, BRAHHHHHH!

ps. What's playboating?


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Here is a vote for arranging your life so that you have the ability to travel. This either means a legit J.O.B. near a good airport, or a dirtbag lifestyle that gives you flexibility. 

Running rivers requires a lot of travel. It's not like climbing where you can just post up in Yosemite and be entertained for 3 years straight without owning a car.

I love the North Fork. I love the Little White. I love California and BC. I like to hit them all every year. If you're trying to restrict your kayaking to given zone of a three hour radius you're going to miss a lot of good stuff. 

The one advantage of living close to good boating is the chance to keep your skills in check between trips. That's why Boise/Durango/Hood/Asheville are awesome--consistent training opportunities. But if you eat enough creatine and watch enough Bomb Flow you don't need to train on whitewater.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Pizzle said:


> I'm sure Idaho is sweet, but y'all don't own it. !


 
I actually do own some of "IT" and I do pay a fare amount of taxs each year on "IT"  

besides all those dope smokin hippies from the front range will never leave once colorado makes pot smoking a required recreational activity. then the migration will be "out of Idaho." Mormans hate pot. Just saying!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

It is Hood River, OR......period. Dose anyone know if they have an open position for a special education teacher at the high school level?


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Right now the whitewater capital of the U.S. is Fayetteville, WV.


----------



## rogvandall (Mar 15, 2012)

GoodTimes said:


> AND...forget about getting lucky while you're visiting (at least from what I've heard...I'm married)...not only are they ugly as sin, but Idaho is chalked full of nothing but ultra-conservative Mormon girls...
> 
> Fat is an understatement...the only "in shape" people around here are kayakers. We don't have the crazy diversity of outdoorsy people (culture and vibe) of places like Boulder and Ft. Collins...or anywhere on the front range for that matter.


Don't be so harsh bro....fat girls need loving too.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Pizzle said:


> What's up with all this Manifest destiny, bitching and wining? I'm sure Idaho is sweet, but y'all don't own it. It is only your's until all the front rangers, who are also transplants, move there start a tech industry, raise the taxes and real estate values and force all you cry babies to move to Mexico. Don't Jersey Idaho, BRAHHHHHH!
> 
> ps. What's playboating?


Tech is already here...and of course it's only a matter of time.

Yeah i'm a transplant...native co...and i'll always love co...but it sucks compared to when i was growing up on the rivers there. 

It also sucks to picture the payette as clusterf&%ked as the ark.

Anyone that's never known "that" wouldn't understand.

Mexico is out for me...but chile is a real possibility...so move on up


----------



## Vandal (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate to get into this fray, but have to stand up for Idaho here. I'm a native Alaskan who has made a home in Moscow, ID. Moscow may not be right on a river, but we are only 2 hours from the Salmon River, 2.5 hours to the Lochsa, 3.5 hours to the Clark Fork, and 4 hours from Hood River and all the rivers in the Columbia drainage, Hells Canyon, the Flathead River, and on and on and on. Lots of river runners are based out of Moscow because its a great central location to lots of whitewater....and the culture here is the exact opposite of the rest of Idaho (The rest of Idaho refers to Moscow as the liberal armpit of the state...and we're good with that because it keeps the xenophobes and crazies to a minimum).

Now regarding all of the Idaho bashing: Every summer the majority of boaters we meet on the Salmon, Lochsa, and Snake are from Colorado, Oregon, and Washington...in my opinion out of staters are taking up our permits and crowding our camping! If you're more concerned about culture and the size of the women then you are spending more time off the rivers than on them...I haven't yet had a problem with fat girls or crazy xenophobes overrunning my Salmon River beaches....I've had more problems with entitled Utahns, arrogant Oregonians, and clueless Coloradoans (in general, not specifically, as we had a great trip with some Colorado families on the Salmon this year). If you want to bash Idaho and our whitewater just stay home; we'd be happier without you crowding our rivers!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I think you missed something Vandal. most of the ID bashing was from ID boaters who are just trying to keep us from relocating to your fine state. Now that you cleared that up I need a couch to crash on while I job search around Moscow. I don't make much noise past 11pm and I will even bring you a six pack of fat tire ale.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

Vandal -
Every person "bashing" Idaho were locals that were sarcastically trying to keep the out-of-staters from crowding our amazing rivers..


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

But Vandal, if I am not mistaken, most, if not all, of those rivers are running through National forest or BLM lands. That makes the rivers ours also. No one is really knocking Idaho here. I was only knocking the "shut the door after me" attitude from people who moved to the state recently. Kind of like the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

1. Southern Oregon
2. CA central Sierras
3. Western slope of Co tied with Idaho


----------



## Catboater1 (May 22, 2012)

Vandal
The Oregonians may be arrogant ,but no one in Idaho would have shit to float on if it wasn't for Oregon.

Cascade outfitters- Started in Oregon
Nrs- Started in Oregon
Maravia- started in California 
Aire-early days Oregon

Now get down to the badasses of boat building, they are still all in Oregon.
There isn't one frame builder in Colorado worth two shits and Idaho isn't much better.
Only thing Idaho makes solid is fat chicks!! Sorry had to say it!

Best boats and the best water period, all year round-Oregon


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

Harumph! Hey, I didn't hear a harumph out of you!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

boogercookie said:


> Harumph! Hey, I didn't hear a harumph out of you!





doublet said:


> But if you eat enough creatine and watch enough Bomb Flow you don't need to train on whitewater.


I would say that deserves a Harumph!!


----------



## calirado (Feb 11, 2010)

KRV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kings,Kawia,Drymeadow, Brushcreek,Qine,Cherry Creek, The T. All a days drive. Cataracts of the Kern= road access 80 deg. water Class V++ for miles and miles.


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

Catboater1 said:


> Vandal
> The Oregonians may be arrogant ,but no one in Idaho would have shit to float on if it wasn't for Oregon.
> 
> Cascade outfitters- Started in Oregon
> ...


 
Sounds good to me. The Pac NW is one of my favorite places to visit. I'm happy to hear that you are willing to send your businesses to Idaho but remain in Oregon. Keep up the good work and pass it on.


----------

